# Installing trailer submersible tail lights



## Baldhill2007 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am trying to break lights on the jetski trailer and have been having trouble with it. I have no instructions. The lights are called submerser-a-lite. My first try had all lights flashing, my second try had no breaklights but had turning lights on, my third attempt had light indicating the opposite way. There are 2 pair set of lights and each have 3 point wiring system on each light. What am I doing wrong?? Any helpers??


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> and each have 3 point wiring system on each light. What am I doing wrong??


Ayuh,... Of those 3 wires,...
1 is Hot for running lights,...
1 is Hot for brake lights,..
And,..
1 is the Ground...

How, Exactly, have you hooked 'em up to the tow unit,..??



> *I am trying to break lights on the jetski trailer* and have been having trouble with it.


A BFHammer works quite well...


----------



## Baldhill2007 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Of those 3 wires,...
> 1 is Hot for running lights,...
> 1 is Hot for brake lights,..
> And,..
> ...


Thanks Bondo, there are 4 wires on the left side which are red, brown, white and yellow. The other white one runs from the orange to the red light within the same unit. 
One the right, I have white, red, brown and green. Another white one joining the other light within same unit like in the other one. 
How then do I go about connecting them? 
Thanks for all your help


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Typical set-up is

Right Turn/ Brake Green
Left Turn/Brake Yellow
Ground White
Tail / Marker Brown
do your trailer lights have reverse lights? if so that should be the red


----------



## Baldhill2007 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr Chips said:


> Right Turn Green
> Left Turn Yellow
> Ground White
> Tail / Marker Brown


Okay here are the visuals of the connections. Which colour goes where? The top pic is the right one whilst the second is the left. I have tried to connect but still getting only the red light flashing and not the orange one. What should I do now. Thanks Mr. Chips


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

can you post a pict of the front?


----------



## Baldhill2007 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr Chips said:


> can you post a pict of the front?


Here it is, thanks mate


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Baldhill2007 said:


> Here it is, thanks mate


Ok, that's the difference, those were made in australia, and differ from US standards. The red lens is brake light, amber lense is turn signal.

so my guess is the red wire would be brake light


----------



## Baldhill2007 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks mate and will got all almost done.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Top photo: Green is the turn signal wire (should be right turn), brown should be running light, red is brake light, the white going with green is ground and the white just jumps from one side to the other. Bottom photo: The only difference is the yellow will be the left turn signal.


----------

